# So, Hebden Bridge. Coolest place to live in Britain



## Shirl (Apr 6, 2013)

So why don't you all live here?


----------



## The Boy (Apr 6, 2013)

I visited it last summer.  Seems a nice place, but I don't own a pair of waders.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2013)

I live a few hills away, and am there quite often. 

If it wasn't so prone to flooding i'd live there.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually I am very happy in Stockport



> *Britain's happiest places to live*
> 
> *1.* Harrogate
> *2.* Stockport
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2013)

Hebden bridge is a grand place to live if you like swimming to work


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Actually I am very happy in Stockport


Fyi: bromley is in east london


----------



## A. Spies (Apr 7, 2013)

Because it's full of rich idiots who've moved up from London driving up house prices, none of us from nearby want to or can afford to move there.


----------



## Geri (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I would be very happy if I lived in Truro. And fat, as they have an ace fish & chip shop.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2013)

A. Spies said:
			
		

> Because it's full of rich idiots who've moved up from London driving up house prices, none of us from nearby want to or can afford to move there.



No longer in fishponds?


----------



## cdg (Apr 7, 2013)

I remember seeing a documentary about how hebden bridge as rife with drug and alcohol addiction and had had a high number of drug related deaths amongst younger people. You tend to see a lot of people drinking in the park as well, and not just kids.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Fyi: bromley is in east london


 
suburb


----------



## cdg (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## peterkro (Apr 7, 2013)

Isn't Hebden bridge supposed to be the Lesbian capital of the U.K.? I should point out I'm not trying to offend anyone my entire knowledge of Hebden Bridge comes from the BBC.


----------



## veracity (Apr 7, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Actually I am very happy in Stockport


I'm bloody not 

I think Stockport has only made it into that list because the SK postcode also covers Wilmslow, Buxton and Alderley Edge.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 7, 2013)

What criteria makes a place 'happy'?


----------



## cesare (Apr 7, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> suburb


He's talking about the one by Bow.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I too am only a few hills away! machine cat where are you?

Shirl, been meaning to ask you, can you recommend any nice walks in Hebden? That are doable with a pushchair?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I too am only a few hills away! machine cat where are you?
> 
> Shirl, been meaning to ask you, can you recommend any nice walks in Hebden? That are doable with a pushchair?



Huddersfield, you?

The canal walk is doable with a pushchair, as long as it's dry.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 7, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Huddersfield, you?
> 
> The canal walk is doable with a pushchair, as long as it's dry.



Sowerby Bridge. 

I like Huddersfield! Don't go there much and not really sure why tbh because it's great! 

Nice one - we'd only go if it's dry anyway. We went to Hollingworth Lake a couple of weeks ago and it was lovely!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Sowerby Bridge.
> 
> I like Huddersfield! Don't go there much and not really sure why tbh because it's great!
> 
> Nice one - we'd only go if it's dry anyway. We went to Hollingworth Lake a couple of weeks ago and it was lovely!




The walk along the canal from Sowerby to Elland is quite nice too.

I grew up in Greetland, so pretty familiar with the calder valley.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 7, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Isn't Hebden bridge supposed to be the Lesbian capital of the U.K.? I should point out I'm not trying to offend anyone my entire knowledge of Hebden Bridge comes from the BBC.


One of the rumours that Hebden got a lot of press coverage in the floods (more than other places esp oop north) is because  a shed load of BBCers have moved there since they relocated to Manchester.
It's about the most middle class place I can think of.



> Britain's happiest places to live
> 
> 1. Harrogate
> 2. Stockport
> ...


 
So that's _all_ of London that is shit?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 7, 2013)

No South West London (inner) seems to have escaped the list (Brixton :thumbs ).


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2013)

veracity said:


> I'm bloody not
> 
> I think Stockport has only made it into that list because the SK postcode also covers Wilmslow, Buxton and Alderley Edge.


 
Its also cover Tameside.

You going to the Beer Festival or just stay in and be unhappy?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 7, 2013)

My kids have just spent a week in Hebden Bridge at the grandparents. It's going to take me at least that long to knock that silly way of talking out of them again let alone get the tie dye out of their clothes

I love the names around Calderdale. Mankin Holes and Lumbutts being two favs.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


>


 

Christ. How wanky is that?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 7, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Actually I am very happy in Stockport


 
Heh, I grew up in Hampton Wick, just 5 min walk from Kingston. 

It is quite pretty I have to say.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 7, 2013)

Super wanky.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 7, 2013)

We're so positively chuffed in Cheshire darling


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> My kids have just spent a week in Hebden Bridge at the grandparents. It's going to take me at least that long to knock that silly way of talking out of them again let alone get the tie dye out of their clothes
> 
> I love the names around Calderdale. Mankin Holes and Lumbutts being two favs.


Triangle and Friendly


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 7, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Triangle and Friendly


Friendly fisheries is the best fish and chips in the world


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


>


 
See that? That's exactly why I don't live there. Self-satisfied tossers.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2013)

The Boy said:


> I visited it last summer. Seems a nice place, but I don't own a pair of waders.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2013)

A. Spies said:


> Because it's full of rich idiots who've moved up from London driving up house prices, none of us from nearby want to or can afford to move there.


Wrong there chuck, I moved here from Burnley in 1990


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2013)

cdg said:


>



My two sons were brought up in Hebden Bridge. They watched that film and while they recognised some of the people, it wasn't their experience of growing up in Hebden Bridge.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Isn't Hebden bridge supposed to be the Lesbian capital of the U.K.? I should point out I'm not trying to offend anyone my entire knowledge of Hebden Bridge comes from the BBC.


It is the lesbian capital of the uk. The vast majority of my friends are lesbian. This makes it a great town to live in because it's so women friendly


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> See that? That's exactly why I don't live there. Self-satisfied tossers.


Not all of us. Some of us cringe every time we see that sign


----------



## Bingo (Apr 8, 2013)

machine cat said:


> The walk along the canal from Sowerby to Elland is quite nice too.
> 
> I grew up in Greetland, so pretty familiar with the calder valley.


 
I'm from Greetland


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 8, 2013)

I live just down the valley in Todmorden. And that's because I couldn't afford Hebden, even 12 years ago. It is increasingly just for the wealthy - some of my low waged friends are starting to really struggle to afford to stay there. And that is a shame, because despite some of the cliches and the occasional wankiness there is something really special about Hebden Bridge. It's acted as a bit of a northern beacon for vaguely alternative types from hippies to ravers as a place to go to when you're the wrong side of 30 but don't quite want to settle down. Party town for the middle aged. And yes, the visibility of lesbians makes it a great place to be gay. 

It's one of the friendliest places in the country and I'd still move there like a shot if I could afford it, though Todmorden is perhaps almost Hebden-lite these days.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 8, 2013)

This place for me! I used to enjoy going to Kingston when we lived over there. And it is on the list of happy places.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 8, 2013)

I've only been to HB (as it's referred to in Media City) once and I thought it was a bit lovely.
I was however visiting/meeting sojourner and Shirl at the time


----------



## veracity (Apr 9, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Its also cover Tameside.
> 
> You going to the Beer Festival or just stay in and be unhappy?


Is that at the Masonic Hall? When? 

I'm a bit crocked at the moment so going out has not been going on much, but that place is within staggering distance!


----------



## The Boy (Apr 9, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Its also cover Tameside.
> 
> You going to the* Beer Festival* or just stay in and be unhappy?


 
I didn't even know that existed until I spotted your post.  I have now updated my diary for May


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 9, 2013)

The Boy said:


> I didn't even know that existed until I spotted your post. I have now updated my diary for May


 
Pm me if you are up for it .I normally go Friday day time but Thursday night is ok as well.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 9, 2013)

veracity said:


> Is that at the Masonic Hall? When?
> 
> I'm a bit crocked at the moment so going out has not been going on much, but that place is within staggering distance!


 
Edgley Park  ( Stockport County's ground.) Pm me if you up for a drink.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 10, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> I live just down the valley in Todmorden. And that's because I couldn't afford Hebden, even 12 years ago. It is increasingly just for the wealthy - some of my low waged friends are starting to really struggle to afford to stay there. And that is a shame, because despite some of the cliches and the occasional wankiness there is something really special about Hebden Bridge. It's acted as a bit of a northern beacon for vaguely alternative types from hippies to ravers as a place to go to when you're the wrong side of 30 but don't quite want to settle down. Party town for the middle aged. And yes, the visibility of lesbians makes it a great place to be gay.
> 
> It's one of the friendliest places in the country and I'd still move there like a shot if I could afford it, though Todmorden is perhaps almost Hebden-lite these days.


 
I lived in Todmorden for about 10 years from 1975 to 85. I moved to Burnley for a while then came to Hebden in 1990. I still like Todmorden and regularly go to The Three Wise Monkeys and Hanuman. I like the walk from Hebden to Tod along the canal too.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I lived in Todmorden for about 10 years from 1975 to 85. I moved to Burnley for a while then came to Hebden in 1990. I still like Todmorden and regularly go to The Three Wise Monkeys and Hanuman. I like the walk from Hebden to Tod along the canal too.


 
I thought you Hebberdidians always tried to dissociate yourselves with the Todderous chavs or is that just my Tory Ex FIL 


Shirl said:


> Not all of us. Some of us cringe every time we see that sign


 You *SO* used it in your thread title 

I like Tod, almost moved there when daughter was born but i was offered a fat job in fucking Runcorn of all places. Shame really as fat job drove me into the ground two years later.

If i could have a gaff anywhere though it would be over the road from the Robin Hood


----------



## Shirl (Apr 10, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I thought you Hebberdidians always tried to dissociate yourselves with the Todderous chavs or is that just my Tory Ex FIL
> 
> You *SO* used it in your thread title
> 
> ...


 
haha, Tod folk are great, both my sons were born in Tod. (well, the maternity ward was in Burnley but we lived in Tod at the time) 

Which Robin Hood? The Cragg Vale one?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> haha, Tod folk are great, both my sons were born in Tod. (well, the maternity ward was in Burnley but we lived in Tod at the time)
> 
> Which Robin Hood? The Cragg Vale one?


 
There's one in Peckett Well as well.

Would prefer the Cragg Vale one myself (if I didn't cycle!)


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> haha, Tod folk are great, both my sons were born in Tod. (well, the maternity ward was in Burnley but we lived in Tod at the time)
> 
> Which Robin Hood? The Cragg Vale one?


Aye. I love that Valley


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> One of the rumours that Hebden got a lot of press coverage in the floods (more than other places esp oop north) is because a shed load of BBCers have moved there since they relocated to Manchester.


 
Almost certainly true that. And about Manchester in general. Before the move to Media City, Manchester was rarely mentioned. Now it's there go-to place for opinions that isn't London.

Makes sense for convenience etc, but it would be nice if other places for a look in, too.

Oh and off-topic but forgot to say, Urban Bean is definitely closed!


----------



## Shirl (Apr 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> There's one in Peckett Well as well.
> 
> Would prefer the Cragg Vale one myself (if I didn't cycle!)


I live a few hundred yards from the Pecket Well one but I too prefer the Cragg Vale Robin


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2013)

He knows how to keep his ale that man


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I live a few hundred yards from the Pecket Well one but I too prefer the Cragg Vale Robin


I meant to ask you when I met you in Manchester. Do you know Pada the Irish musician?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Almost certainly true that. And about Manchester in general. Before the move to Media City, Manchester was rarely mentioned. Now it's there go-to place for opinions that isn't London.
> 
> Makes sense for convenience etc, but it would be nice if other places for a look in, too.
> 
> Oh and off-topic but forgot to say, Urban Bean is definitely closed!



Yeah its sad it was a nice caff. Was forced into BHS cafe t'other day and paid a fortune for unremarkable food


----------



## Shirl (Apr 10, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I meant to ask you when I met you in Manchester. Do you know Pada the Irish musician?


Pada Long, yes. I used to be involved with the Cragg Vale Gamelam for a while and he was around then too. I think he's with the Peace Artists isn't he. I wouldn't say I knew him well, we just mixed in the same circles. Nice bloke though


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Pada Long, yes. I used to be involved with the Cragg Vale Gamelam for a while and he was around then too. I think he's with the Peace Artists isn't he. I wouldn't say I knew him well, we just mixed in the same circles. Nice bloke though


Aye that's him he's a top bloke Pada. My wee fella loves him to bits, they have a similar mental age  We meet up with him every other xmas in Ludfoot through one of my good mates and walk to the Robin Hood across the tops. I did a piece of work with his wife in London a few years ago at the National Art Gallery.
It's the Arts embracing loveliness I love about the bridge. As yer know my ex in-laws are there on Moss Bank and they're lovely folk. I'm really jealous of my kids in that they have their little school holiday sessions in HB. It's like they're evacuees for a few days which is quite apt because that's how both their grandparents ended up in the valley 

You've made me thirsty for a pint now Shirl


----------



## Shirl (Apr 10, 2013)

Go and 'ave a pint then chuck. 
Make sure you find time for a pint with me wolfie next time you're about


----------



## Shirl (Apr 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I too am only a few hills away! machine cat where are you?
> 
> Shirl, been meaning to ask you, can you recommend any nice walks in Hebden? That are doable with a pushchair?


What kind of pushchair have you got, if it's one of those three big wheel jobbies a walk in the crags would be good. I'd come with you


----------



## Glitter (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a Silver Cross one. It's a big old beast but it doesn't handle all that well.

Could give it a go though. When it warms up and her parents can bear to let her out of their sight you could bring your granddaughter too


----------



## Shirl (Apr 11, 2013)

Glitter said:


> It's a Silver Cross one. It's a big old beast but it doesn't handle all that well.
> 
> Could give it a go though. When it warms up and her parents can bear to let her out of their sight you could bring your granddaughter too


Warming up would be nice 
I won't be bringing my granddaughter though. They live in the south


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2013)

Half man half biscuit said:
			
		

> As I camped out one evening to take the midnight air​I heard a maiden grieving from somewhere over there​Who is it you are mourning​For whom do you wear grey​She said I pine for no one, I just can’t pay my way​Ever since the chattering classes invaded Hebden Bridge​And priced the likes of me and mine​To the pots of the Pennine Ridge​To South East Wales I was forced to flee​And now I have no job​That’s why tonight I’m sitting, on top of Lord Hereford’s Knob​


----------



## Shirl (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't like Half Man Half Biscuit but my friend sojourner does. Do you know this song soj?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2013)

It's actually called 'Lord Hereford's Knob' Shirl


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, I was in Heb last Saturday for the System 7 gig, and stopped with a mate who lives about a hundred yards away from the Trades. He's got the river on one side and the canal on the other, and a gorgeous sort of landing/balcony thingy which I smoked on, a lot   Felt the same way as I always do when I visit Heb - just wanna live there. Beautiful place


----------



## Shirl (Apr 13, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Well, I was in Heb last Saturday for the System 7 gig, and stopped with a mate who lives about a hundred yards away from the Trades. He's got the river on one side and the canal on the other, and a gorgeous sort of landing/balcony thingy which I smoked on, a lot  Felt the same way as I always do when I visit Heb - just wanna live there. Beautiful place


 
 what do you mean you were in Heb last Saturday 
The river on one side and the canal on the other sounds like Fountain Street or the mill conversion next to there. 
Wolfie said it's a pity you didn't call in because he was going to give you that leather coat  fucking missed it now missis


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm just passing through Hebden now. Its raining.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> I'm just passing through Hebden now. Its raining.


 
 You are always passing through but you never stop off for a drink 
You and soj make me feel like Billy Nomates


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

Ill stop off tomorrow if you like? Probably passing back through mid evening...


----------



## Shirl (Apr 13, 2013)

Too late, I'm off to Norfolk at 4 o'clock. You've missed your chance now  x


----------



## The Boy (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm drinking a beer that was made in Hebden Bridge.  Not very exciting news, but there you go.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> what do you mean you were in Heb last Saturday
> The river on one side and the canal on the other sounds like Fountain Street or the mill conversion next to there.
> Wolfie said it's a pity you didn't call in because he was going to give you that leather coat  fucking missed it now missis


Soz mate - and you big fat liar, he's never gonna give me that bloody coat 

I travelled down with mates and didn't really have any time to go a-visiting. Anyway, he was most rude on facecrack when I said I was going 

Aye, was a mill conversion we were in, could see the Trades from it, directly in view of the balcony thingy. Beautiful


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2013)

The Boy said:


> I'm drinking a beer that was made in Hebden Bridge.  Not very exciting news, but there you go.




If it was Hebden Wheat then you chose wisely 




Urban meet in Hebden this summer?


----------



## The Boy (Apr 20, 2013)

machine cat said:


> If it was Hebden Wheat then you chose wisely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, but same brewery I think?  Little Valley Brewery.  I also have a bottle of their Stoodley Stout to enjoy when watching the cycling tomorrow.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 20, 2013)

> *THE MILLTOWN TRILOGY* offers a mordant view of a small Pennine town (of a similar size, ambience and map reference as Hebden Bridge) and its idiosyncratic population. When this little old milltown went into serious decline, it soon filled up again with an intriguingly diverse cast of 'off-cumdens'. Artists, writers, new-age therapists, lovers, loners and losers: people who've mulled over life's great questions and who must now admit that, no, they still don't know the way to San José.
> There's *Willow Woman*: inhabiting a world that shares a common border with Fantasia and Never-Never Land. *Wounded Man*: not gay, exactly, but happy to pitch in if they were ever short-handed. *Town Drunk*: intoxicated stalwart of the *Grievous Bodily Arms*, the naffest pub this side of the Crab Nebula. *Dope Dealer*: attempting to go upmarket by styling himself as a Substance Abuse Negotiator. Arthur and Martha Fustian: they look like everybody's grandparents and, given the relaxed sexual attitudes that prevailed during the 1970s, who's to say they aren't? Yes, love may indeed make the world go round... but it's lust that lubricates the moving parts.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 21, 2013)

Heh, I met the author of that infamous trilogy recently. He became quite unpopular with some people in the town who felt they were depicted unfavourably in his books and ended up moving to a shack near Windermere. Interesting character.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 22, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> Heh, I met the author of that infamous trilogy recently. He became quite unpopular with some people in the town who felt they were depicted unfavourably in his books and ended up moving to a shack near Windermere. Interesting character.


It wouldn't surprise me if it was him currently writing the wonderful horoscopes in the Hebden Bridge Times. I didn't realise he'd moved away but then I don't pay much attention.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 22, 2013)

Going to come and see what all the fuss about Hebden Bridge is in month or so time  Will give you a shout Shirl when I do, hope to meet you again.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 22, 2013)

More [So] Hebden Bridge mentions in the Guardian today:



> And yet, not far from Leeds - just a sheep's hop over hill and dale - nestled in the Calder Valley, is a little town called Hebden Bridge. Remarkably, this far out of the literary world, a publisher is based here. Recently ditching chalk and slate in favour of the most modern and technological of reading devices, paper, Bluemoose Books appears to be doing something right.


 
I think the BBC and the Guardian should have a fight to see who gets to big up Hebden the most. The Guardian's always been a fan, but since the BBC move to Salford it's been mentioned a fair bit there, too.

I reckon it's a passing fad 

Ripon for the next Northern Big Thing for the London meeja. That's my prediction


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> So why don't you all live here?


 
Cos I've not won lottery yet


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 22, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Cos I've not won lottery yet


That's what Hebden needs..another rich London moving up here


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 22, 2013)

Poorer .... Non Londoner too ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 22, 2013)

Little Vlley beer = wonderfulness 

(Minus some letters on keybored just now ...  )


----------



## Glitter (Apr 22, 2013)

steph said:


> Going to come and see what all the fuss is about Hebden Bridge in month or so time  Will give you a shout Shirl when I do, hope to meet you again.



Shout me too.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 23, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Shout me too.


 
Will do! Hows things with you my lovely, and the little one? x


----------



## Glitter (Apr 23, 2013)

steph said:


> Will do! Hows things with you my lovely, and the little one? x



Great thanks. Depending on your plans I'll bring him with me - he's ace  x


----------



## Shirl (Apr 23, 2013)

steph said:


> Going to come and see what all the fuss about Hebden Bridge is in month or so time  Will give you a shout Shirl when I do, hope to meet you again.


Be sure you do.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> That's what Hebden needs..another rich London moving up here


He is originally from Claderdale


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd be up for a summer Hebden meet!


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 23, 2013)

Shirl said:


> He is originally from Claderdale


 
 oops!

I was only joking though 

But still


----------



## Shirl (Apr 23, 2013)

sojourner said:


> I'd be up for a summer Hebden meet!


and me


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 23, 2013)

sojourner said:


> I'd be up for a summer Hebden meet!


 
So'd I in theory, but our summer calendar's already pretty damned chocka, so it'd 110% be about which date 

Still, keep me posted please!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> So'd I in theory, but our summer calendar's already pretty damned chocka, so it'd 110% be about which date
> 
> Still, keep me posted please!


Yep well so is ours William! that's why we'd need to ORGANISE  one


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck with that ...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 25, 2013)

Was in Mytholmroyd this morning. It started pissing it down so the planned trip to HB was canceled. 

Am free all summer from 18 June for a meet.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 27, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Was in Mytholmroyd this morning. It started pissing it down so the planned trip to HB was canceled.
> 
> Am free all summer from 18 June for a meet.


What were you doing in Mytholmroyd? I was there today at the Caldene antiques place looking for treasure.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2013)

Shirl said:


> What were you doing in Mytholmroyd? I was there today at the Caldene antiques place looking for treasure.



I was at the dentist


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 28, 2013)

Because I live somewhere else.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2013)

Keep me posted on a HB meet please


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 14, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Keep me posted on a HB meet please


 
I tried searching for Hebden meet and got zip  So have I missed it? Should I have written Bridge in too? Shirl


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2013)

September Gemini, theres a thread in community.


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2013)

August sorry

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/summer-drinks-meet-up-in-hebden-31st-august-saturday.311319/


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 14, 2013)

That'll be why it didn't show here


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Right I'm in Hebden Bridge now and staying for a day.  What is the best thing to do ?


----------



## Bingo (Mar 25, 2015)

Go for a walk up one or two of the cloughs (wooded valleys)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 25, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> Right I'm in Hebden Bridge now and staying for a day.  What is the best thing to do ?



Avoid Shirl or she'll kidnap you and lock you in her hilltop lair.  Or get you shitfaced, one of the two.


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

By the way, did we see that (my birthplace), Bebington is now actually the best place to live, according to the Royal Mail.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 25, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> Right I'm in Hebden Bridge now and staying for a day.  What is the best thing to do ?



Get the train to Bradford


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bingo said:


> Go for a walk up one or two of the cloughs (wooded valleys)



I've just walked all the way from Wakefield and my legs are killing me


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 25, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Get the train to Bradford



I was heading for Bradford initially but got deflected


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2015)

Go for a walk through Hardcastle Grags. Or walk the Mary Towneley Loop. Or visit Heptonstall and have lunch in one of 2 pubs. Or go to the OldGate pub and get shitfaced but you'll be able to keep warm by the fire.


----------



## Cid (Apr 25, 2015)

belboid said:


> By the way, did we see that (my birthplace), Bebington is now actually the best place to live, according to the Royal Mail.



If IP5 is anything to go by it's actually a measure of the dullest places to live.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2022)

So, some pics from a recent visit:
















						In photos: summer scenes in Hebden Bridge and Halifax, West Yorkshire
					

I recently returned to Hebden Bridge in West Yorkshire to play the rather wonderful Trades Club with The Monochrome Set. We were only in town to play the show, so these are the pics I managed to gr…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 2, 2022)

Big fire in Hebden last night according to my feeds 

Hope everyone's ok.

La Perla Italian restaurant and adjoining buildings affected









						Homes evacuated as fire tears through Hebden Bridge restaurant
					

People have been told to avoid the town centre.




					themanc.com


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 2, 2022)

Mediocre restaurant. Lots of other businesses in that mill though, and doubt they will ever get to go back looking at the state of it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 2, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Mediocre restaurant. Lots of other businesses in that mill though, and doubt they will ever get to go back looking at the state of it.


Are you local?


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 2, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Are you local?


Local-ish. Not Hebden, well out of my price bracket. But in the valley.


----------

